Ask HN: Anyone still use Netbeans? - jamesmp98
======
franga2000
Our school uses Netbeans for Java. Everyone hates it, but the professor
doesn't want to learn anything new (they're still teaching BufferedReaders)

------
Cozumel
I do, mostly just for PHP, everything else I use Sublime.

